# Welp, I'm an extrovert now



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

*I'm an extrovert now*

It feels really great to _want_ to be around people and for the most part, they want to be around me.

I don't know if simply being extroverted will ever "bear fruit" but at least I can go through life with that much less misery. I just never want to be fully introverted again. It's not a good way to live.

So here's to the beginning of a new chapter in my life (hopefully) Thanks for helping me out, SAS. I know there's a lot of negativity around here but there's also a lot of good insight.


----------



## Supra (Jul 19, 2012)

congratulations


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Okay.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

That's awesome! I'm glad that you're in a much more satisfying place now. Judging from the little bit I've talked to you, you're a really fun guy. It's no surprise that people like you now that you've gotten your anxiety under control. Congratulations. :yay


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> That's awesome! I'm glad that you're in a much more satisfying place now. Judging from the little bit I've talked to you, you're a really fun guy. It's no surprise that people like you now that you've gotten your anxiety under control. Congratulations. :yay


Thanks, you provided me a little confidence along the way. I beat myself up a lot so I needed it :[

Oh and if anyone is feeling jealous or like I'm just bragging, don't worry because my life still sucks.


----------



## mylovelygirl (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks I needed to read some good news


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

exobyte said:


> There's also a lot of good insight.


congratulations

How did you do it? What did you do differently? Any helpful threads?


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

That's great that you're finding your place. Congratulations and good luck with your progress. 
Did you used to believe that you were an introvert, or were you always aware that you were a repressed extrovert? An introverted/extroverted way of life is only healthy if you're actually an introvert/extrovert.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

rawrguy said:


> Okay.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i used to be the same way... until my SA/ depression subsided a little bit i always thought i was an introvert, but i feel more comfortable as an extrovert now that its gone i think i was an extrovert al along


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

Moment of Clarity said:


> congratulations
> 
> How did you do it? What did you do differently? Any helpful threads?


+1, how did you thoroughly get rid of your SA, Exo?

And congratulations on feeling so much better!


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

that does not necessarily mean you are free of SA right?


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Im extroverted but enjoy being introverted, its quite strange :b
But I know the more, the merrier, congratulations on ur transformer


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Keep up the good work, dude! I also recently became this, and I feel great knowing I can do it now!

Again, congrats on your success!


----------



## jsh21340 (Oct 19, 2012)

Awww Im so happy for you. Keep up the great work your doing...btw what are some things that has helped you with dealing with SA? Also dont say your life still sucks...think positive and never let negative words come out of your mouth I know its hard but try it say something positive instead... I know that has really helped me through my hard times


----------



## Ninetales (Jan 6, 2012)

How do you know, after SA that you are exgrocery or Introvert?

I really feel I am introvert, even when I am so far ahead of SA.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Holy cow, I completely forgot about this thread, but it's a good thing because:

1. A lot has happened since
2. I've been able to give this proper thought

First, the sad news. I _have _regressed. It really felt like after my change, some higher power said "OK, now it's time to turn the difficulty up a notch." Have you ever felt that way? It's a superstitious belief that you're being guided, but anyway..

After those feelings of opening up and wanting to be around people, changing my self-perception from introvert to extrovert, my classes started getting extremely difficult (socially and academically) The raw truth became clear: my anxiety still rules me and, frankly, it turns me into a very unlikeable person.

I've regressed in that my self-perception as _a person in control of my emotions _has all but disappeared. However, I still want to be around people, I like learning about them. I used to not give a rat's *** about who people were and that attitude is gone. I also used to prefer alone time when relaxing. Now I have this constant urge to get out and discover, interact, etc.

So.. how? Even though my anxiety is still nasty, I'm not very introverted. I really can't nail it down to anything solid except this golden phrase: _you are a product of your environment._ Change your environment to a place that feels progressive, positive, collaborative, and have the will to take some risks. When you take risks, you grow a shell too and it brings your sensitivity to a more functional level. That just happens on its own.. you develop healthy coping mechanisms by putting yourself in that environment.

That's all I can say really because I'm still in the middle of this journey.



kast said:


> Did you used to believe that you were an introvert, or were you always aware that you were a repressed extrovert?


I was never aware I was repressed extrovert. I made it my goal to have friends and help myself become a happier person. This change was an unconscious but welcome result of that.


----------



## DamnExtr0verts (Jan 9, 2013)

exobyte said:


> It feels really great to _want_ to be around people and for the most part, they want to be around me.
> 
> I don't know if simply being extroverted will ever "bear fruit" but at least I can go through life with that much less misery.* I just never want to be fully introverted again. It's not a good way to live.*
> 
> So yeah, here's to the beginning of a new chapter in my life. Thanks for helping me out occasionally, SAS. I know there's a lot of negativity around here but there's also a lot of good insight.


so true, good for you man!


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

did you post this thread while swinging from the chandelier?


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> did you post this thread while swinging from the chandelier?


No, why would you ask that? I'm pretty sure very few people would intentionally have sex with me, much less that kind.


----------



## Isabelle50 (Nov 19, 2012)

:yay

So.... spill!

How did you do it?


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

Isabelle50 said:


> :yay
> 
> So.... spill!
> 
> How did you do it?


I'm not very good at explaining but I tried in an earlier post:



> So.. how? Even though my anxiety is still nasty, I'm not very introverted. I really can't nail it down to anything solid except this golden phrase: _you are a product of your environment._ Change your environment to a place that feels progressive, positive, collaborative, and have the will to take some risks. When you take risks, you grow a shell too and it brings your sensitivity to a more functional level. That just happens on its own.. you develop healthy coping mechanisms by putting yourself in that environment.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

exobyte said:


> No, why would you ask that? I'm pretty sure very few people would intentionally have sex with me, much less that kind.


It's a joke. Saying that someone swings from chandaliers means that they have no inhibitions.


----------



## modus (Apr 27, 2011)

I still don't really understand the intent behind your post but I'll chalk that up to aspberger's


----------

